# Goals????



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

My goals for next year are to learn to fish a wider variety of lures main 2 are the jig-n-pig and texas rigged softbaits. Whats everyone else's goals for next season????


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Alabama rig!!!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I am with you Jason. I really don't like baits that don't move fast. So I will say the JIG.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

My goals are to get better at certain techniques, especially finess lures. I have no confidence with finess so that is my main goal. I would also like to be in the top 5 at the jr. state tournament this year.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just have to learn to slow down. I am always after the fast bite and don't slow down when I have too. Some guys can hit a log 10 times. Not me, I figure if they did not hit it the first time, they don't want it. My second goal is to put a carolina rig on and leave it on until I learn it. I saw someone posted, the Alabama rig. I am not sure that its legal in Ohio. One of my fishin books said that it is not. It sure does look good to me.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nitro99 said:


> Alabama rig!!!



You meant to say CAROLINA.....right????


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

To get LOTP's autograph.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

im with you guys too 90% of my bass came on cranks,spinners, or rattle traps and about another 9% was on topwater. I got into some fish when i first started goin out in about 15-18 FOW with white twister tails but that was no later then mid august and i just went there and casted them till i felt like leaving. so knowing what i was doin probably wasnt the contributing factor to catching those fish now my tackle has expanded and im soooooo itching to try out all this new stuff i got


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

in ohio your only allowed 3 hooks so the alabama rig is not legal unless i guess if you only have 3 hooks on it
copy pasted from odnr website

FISHING LINES- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

New year, same goal, Ohio state record or bust! Also want to catch a blue marlin bigger than myself if I can get to Costa Rica again.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Not bass related (unless one hits my offering) but I'm gonna try out 2lb line on one of my UL combos when fishing for gills,whitebass, and crappies. Really wanna level the playing field ( actually give them the upperhand), figure it'll really test my skills a little bit because with that little of line you don't have any room for error in my book.

Bass related goals deal with fishing for bass at places I've never been to. I got about 3-5 places I want to hit up in 2012.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

to keep my fishing log going all year, the last couple of years i have been slackin!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wife is going to love this one.... More time on the water. Getting there earlier, or staying later. More time=More cast=More fish. Bill Dance was wrong... you got to get there well before the sun starts climbing over the treetops.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Just to have a season close to 2011. 2011 was rediculous. Lots of pigs caught last year. Gonna try just pulling some fish on more Cranks this year.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Last year was my first with a bass boat, so I focused mostly on finding bass throughout the year, using my 997c si finder, and using my go-to techniques (jig-n-pig, texas rig, carolina rig... lots of plastics). I also picked the drop-shot up later in the summer and caught excellent numbers of largemouth and some huge smallmouth on it. 

I'd like to gain experience with cranks and spinner baits this year, become even more familiar with my sonar, plus get my pitching technique down.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

back my boat into the the water on the first try, lol... still a rookie at that. and set the damn hook! too many times i had a bite and didn't get the hook in. and improve my accuracy and fish slower.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Win over 15 grand


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Same as last year, Fish Ohio largemouth on a fly rod from public water.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I purchased my first bass boat this fall and I plan on doing a lot of Jig fishing. Dont do too much jig fishing from shore and I know how versatile they are.
I already have it in my mind to only take my jig box so that I am forced to use them in all situations.
Never really drop shot fished either so may dabble in that as well.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Haul in as many fish while adventuring new waters on the kayak. 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Since I'm new to Ohio, learn how to catch Ohio bass.  

Originally goal before I knew I was moving here was to buy a fishing kayak.


----------

